# Boy Scout Icebreaker????



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Are they having it again this year? Haven't heard anything about it????


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

If I can find a boater I would be interested in fishing that one. Should be out by now. Entry forms and date set.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

whoever sent me the entry form - THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

So when is it???


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

The one that I got was for April 10th at Portage nothing for Skeeter yet.

Mark


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks ranger!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Icebreaker info: www.troop127.us


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Louis- how about a traditional Mosquito Boy Scout in 2010??? Not happening?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Where's skeeter?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Louis- how about a traditional Mosquito Boy Scout in 2010??? Not happening?


Not this year. New folks running it since I retired!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

just to narrow the page down a little - here's the link right to the entry form.......

http://www.troop127.us/web_documents/fishing_tourn_entry_2010.pdf


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Skarfer u fishin this thing? I'll be there in a 02 blueStratos with a 150 VMAX. What are you fishing out of if you'll be there. I'll look for ya.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't know for sure - still waiting for willmonica to pull the trigger......haha.

I'll be in this:


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Skarfer,

I sent you a pm let me know if you got it, i have some questions for you

Basscat2


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Got it Bob, and replied!


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Fill that mud hole of a lake mosquito in. Ha NIP
sincerely Hooper


----------

